

Microsoft Smart Watches Are Officially Defunkt - irunbackwards
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2012/01/02/microsofts-smart-watches-are-finito/

======
balsam
Anybody knows if there will be a chance to make apps for the nano in the next
half-year?

